# Windows Media Player Error.



## Fl0b_enkrypt (Jul 17, 2004)

whenever i try and open windows media player this error message comes up:










please help thanks.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

WMP9 error page from Microsoft.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;886273


----------



## Fl0b_enkrypt (Jul 17, 2004)

none of those have the solution to my error


----------



## Fl0b_enkrypt (Jul 17, 2004)

can someone help me this is a nuisance.


----------



## GLaw (Jan 10, 2005)

i would try to delete it and reinstall it


----------



## Fl0b_enkrypt (Jul 17, 2004)

that i do not know how to do.


----------



## Fl0b_enkrypt (Jul 17, 2004)

can any one please help me uninstall Windows Media Player?


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

From MS.

Windows Media Player 10
If you have installed Windows Media Player 10, you can roll back to the version of the Player that was on your computer before installing Windows Media Player 10.

To roll back from Windows Media Player 10 to a previous version, do the following: 
In Control Panel (Category View), click Add or Remove Programs. 
Click Remove a program, and then do one of the following:
If you are running Windows XP Service Pack 2, select the Show updates check box (at the top of the list), click Windows Media Player 10 (in the Windows Updates section), and then click Change/Remove.
- or -
If you are running Windows XP Service Pack 1 or earlier, click Windows Media Player 10, and then click Change/Remove.

You can also use System Restore to roll back to the previous version of the Player. For more information about System Restore, see the Use System Restore to Undo Changes if Problems Occur page.

Windows Media Player 9 Series
The method for removing Windows Media Player 9 Series from your computer varies depending on the version of the Windows operating system your computer is running.

If your computer is running this operating system Do this 
Windows Millennium Edition, Windows XP Home Edition, or Windows XP Professional Use System Restore in Windows. Windows Media Player 9 Series will be removed and the previous version of the Player will be restored. Any CD tracks that you had ripped (copied) to your computer will remain and can be played in the previous version of Windows Media Player.

For more information about System Restore, see the Use System Restore to Undo Changes if Problems Occur page.
_____________________________________________________________
Here is the link to use >>>> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...10/default.aspx
Check out WMP-9 >f


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

That message is due to corrupt program files or dlls. Have u tried overwriting them by installing it again??


----------



## Fl0b_enkrypt (Jul 17, 2004)

i've tried rollbacking to 9. and yes i downloaded 10 and 9 and installed them. nothing changed.


----------

